# Feeling awkward because I'm older than most of my classmates



## ashkil1217 (Oct 29, 2012)

Is there anyone else in college that is older than most of their classmates? I'm 25 and a junior right now, and most of my classmates are 22 and younger. It sucks because I feel like they wouldn't want to hang out with me outside of class. I'm not really into drinking or going to parties either, something that most people in that age group like doing. On top of that, everyone tells me I look like I'm 20, and people usually make a big deal about it when I tell them my actual age.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm curious, how do you feel about younger classmates? My situation is kind of the opposite of yours in some of my classes. Small talk that gravitates towards age almost always ends awkwardly for me.

I have a group project in one of my mixed level classes. My group members are about 23, 24, and 26/27. The final group member accidentally found out my age when she saw my pull out my driver's license with my credit card. When she saw me open DropBox, she said something along the lines of "You kids and your new technology." 

In the same class, one of my classmates made small talk with me in the hall one day. He told me he was seeking a second degree after spending years in industry and that his first job was in 1991. I kind of laughed and said I didn't exist in 1991 and was born after that. Then he was like "Haha, I've been working with databases longer than you've been alive!"

How should us younger people act? I really never know what to say in response to those remarks.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I'm 27 and take community college classes. I don't want to hang out with the people in my classes, though. I care more about possibly having to take classes taught by someone around my age who started college later than I did, yet who has a PhD by now while I have nothing, and who is likely to assume I'm 20ish like everyone else.



Velorrei said:


> The final group member accidentally found out my age when she saw my pull out my driver's license with my credit card. When she saw me open DropBox, she said something along the lines of "You kids and your new technology."


I don't know what DropBox is. :um


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Why does age matter, I am one of the youngest in my class and my best friend in my class is 27, oldest in my class being 32


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm graduating this year at age 36 and I'm not even the oldest in my classes. I see people in their 40s and 50s in some of my classes. Many, many students are in their mid to late 20s. The average age for seniors has to be about age 24 since most don't graduate in 4 years and it's common to take classes at community college 3 or 4 years before transferring.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

25 is not 'older' in college lol. It's not like high school where all your friends are usually the same age and in the same grade level. In college you form friendships based on common interests, and age doesn't matter.

I'm 21, and most of my friends are freshmen which means they are either 17, 18, or 19 and that's still NOTHING. In one of my classes there's two people who are great friends... one of them is 18-20, the other is mid-30s.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

In undergrad there were tons of other students getting their bachelors at a much later age than your "typical" undergrad. I remember making friends with an awesome guy who was in his 40s, turns out he was an Orthodox Christian Priest (with a PHD), but decided to go after his dream of being a dentist. In my class right now, I believe the average age is ~25, but we have a women who's well into her 40's, if not 50. In my fiance's PA program, they have students ranging from early 20's to a women in her 60's!


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

i am also 25 starting college this year. I do at times feel a little out of place, but then again when you see a couple of older people in your classes, I end up not feeling that old really...


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

My two friends started college again after doing other courses, they were both 25+ and some of us barely had 19. Honestly I was always forgetting about the age difference, we had a great time as students.

Only time age was discussed was when we had conversations about our future, going to university, having a family etc. At that point our perspective on what we wanted to achieve in the next few years was different, but we'd just say "Cool" and move on.


----------



## ashkil1217 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Maybe my classmates don't even think it's a big deal about the age difference, so I guess I shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I have a female acquaintance in first year that's 16 whereas everyone else is 19-20. She doesn't seem to get any grief for it though, I mean reaching uni three years early commends some sort of respect, lol.


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't feel that age really matters once you go to college. I am 22, but most of the friends I talk to in class are older then me.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow 25 is old at your school? I don't think you're that old. A three year difference isn't much in college. I agree with the post that relationships are formed on common interests rather than age. There are some 40+ year olds in my classes and though they're from a different walk of life, they still contribute and participate in class fine. It's hard to relate sometimes but it's not like they're completely different or anything.

Perhaps you should find some other students that aren't into partying. Not everyone does that in college. I'm relatively young but don't go clubbing at all. I think it's a bit overrated anyway. Just trust yourself and don't worry so much about what others are thinking, people won't be judging you based on your age. If they're making a big deal about you being 25, it's probably a reaction to you looking so young.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

In this day and age, one's age in college doesn't matter. At least you have your life on track. My dorm-mate is almost 30, a theatre-major who has his parents pick out his classes for him. He doesn't have a job and sleeps all day.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Eh Im 26 and most of the people in my classes were 18-21 range. They didnt care about me being older, but usually were surprised. Im kindof glad that I dont seem like an old man yet lol. Two of the best friends I made are 20.. another one was 40 something.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

You've never seen the show 'Community' have you?


----------



## lissy3000 (Nov 12, 2012)

You're still young, especially compared to some of the students in my class. My dormate is 34, pays no attention to the ANY of the classes and has his grandparents pay for all his stuff....

Tust me, you're still young and have nothing to worry about!


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I think your worrying too much. In my class the age range ranges from 17 (I'm the youngest) to a couple of 22 year old guys. Most of the class are 19, but most of the time everyone just forgets what age everyone is.


----------



## buckmg1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm my college course there are some guys in their 40s to 50s and they're pretty cool people to talk with. It doesn't matter what your age is, all that matters is that you meet new people and have fun doing so


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the opposite problem. I'm at a community college and everyone in my classes is older than me. Some of them are even in their 30s and 40s.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

I have that problem too, I'm 18 and a sophomore in high school, it has become an extreme hassle for me since I could be graduating this year.


----------



## lancer (Nov 27, 2012)

I am 28 and am graduating next spring. It use to really bother me and I would be embarrassed that I was older than most of my classmates, but I got over it. Everyone assumed I was around their age and no one would make a big deal about how old I was. I think if you make a big deal of it or show that your older age bothers you, others will pick up on it and it may make it weird for them in turn. 

Just be yourself and if someone asks your age, tell them and say it like it doesn't matter otherwise. I swear if you don't make a big deal about your age, others won't either.


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, I'm 22 but I got out of college (not completing it) more than two years ago. If I go to another school to eventually pursue a degree, I would probably be 25 by the time I complete college.


----------

